# My rats!



## Ikamuni (Feb 11, 2007)

This is Freya. She's my biggest rat, she has 2 spots on her back. She's somewhat shy, or maybe uneasy, around people she doesn't know. She lickes to lick my fingers when I soak them.









This one's Elda. She's a bit smaller than Freya and has a stripe extending from her hood to her tail. Her tail is around 1/3 dark-colored. A very bold and energetic rat. I can't capture her looking at the camera because of that. She's also not shy when exposed to other people but she will not spend too much time on people either because she's hyper. She also lickes to lick body parts, especially wet fingers and noses.









Here's one of my males. I haven't named him yet because I want to come up with a really cool and uncommon name. Like Elda, he's bold and likes to lick things but not as hyper. He also has a habit of sometimes 'banging'(sort of nudging it to make sounds) the cage door when I pass by.









Another unnamed male. He's the most laid-back rat I have. He can sit in my lap and be pet for quite a while. And that's impressive because I've read teenage rats usually are energetic.


Freya and Elda can be easily distinguished from each other due to their markings. The males, however, need to have their tails closely examined to determine which guy is which.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww they are all so sweet have u had any ideas on names yet?


----------



## Ikamuni (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm thinking about demon names. I was considering 'Incubus' but that became way too common when the band reached superstardom. So right now I'm researching. I've found some good ones:

Abaddon : Hebrew root meaning "to destroy", same as Apollyon
Asmodeus : Demon of wrath, banished by Raphael in the Book of Tobit 8:3
Belial : Chief of all devils, brings about wickedness and guilt
Cresil : Demon of impurity and laziness
Semiazas : Chief demon of fallen angels
Sonneillon : Demon of hatred

So they'd sound bad-ass!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

of those, i like asmodeus and cresil. but you know, as soon as you don them their new badass names, they will become the most mellow, lazy, loveable and completely un-demonlike creatures ever. because thats the way they are, ha ha.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Asss-modddeee-ussssss! hehe luff redwall cept didn't like that rats were bad guys all the time D:


----------



## Wench (Apr 5, 2007)

Name him Hideki.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

The first male you showed should be Hideki, the other Shimbo...


Good series...xD


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

shimbo  i like i jut thought ov a really good name but forgot?! doh!
i like cecial as well


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

hows about some hindu gods:
brahma the creator
vishnu the preserver
shiva the destroyer

there are a bunch more, but those are the ones responsible for the life and death of earth, etc. love it love it love it.


----------

